# Seamonkey version mismatch 2.6.1 vs 2.11



## Maelstorm (Aug 7, 2012)

I seem to have discovered a problem with the Seamonkey port.  When looking at the ports on the website, it shows Seamonkey 2.11.  However, when I download the binary package with pkg_add -rK seamonkey, I get Seamonkey 2.6.1.


----------



## shepper (Aug 7, 2012)

The package you get depends on the version of FreeBSD you are running and is further modified as to whether the repository site is set to -release, -stable or -current.  The website has the latest version.  Browse the ports section of ftp://ftp.freebsd.org.  For more info the handbook section on adding software is helpful.


----------



## Maelstorm (Aug 7, 2012)

So how does one get the binary port of the latest version then?  Do I have to build it myself?  This desktop thing is new to me as I'm used to dealing with servers.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2012)

Set your PACKAGESITE to the -stable package directory. By default you're getting the -release packages. They are never updated.


----------



## Maelstorm (Aug 7, 2012)

That did help, but the problem is that the latest binary package is still out of date.  I've pretty much given up on using X on this machine anyways.  It's a software development and build machine that I usually ssh into and use vi to write my software.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2012)

Packages always tend to lag a little behind. If you really want the latest stuff, building it from ports is the only option.


----------



## Maelstorm (Aug 7, 2012)

How often are the packages rebuilt then?  Can one submit a binary package to the server for distribution?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 7, 2012)

Packages are build on the FreeBSD servers, you cannot submit binary packages (it would be a huge security risk if they did).

I'm not sure about the frequency though. 

http://pointyhat.freebsd.org/errorlogs/


----------

